# Paphs mixed



## albert (Aug 25, 2008)

some more of my flowering Paphs.
cheers
Albert


----------



## rdlsreno (Aug 25, 2008)

Great!!!


Ramon


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 25, 2008)

very nice blooms Albert!! Do you know the species/ hybrid names? 
1st = lowii?? / haynaldianum?? ... Jean


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks like all speices, lowii, villosum, barbigerum then barb and villo again


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 25, 2008)

SlipperKing said:


> Looks like all speices, lowii, villosum, barbigerum then barb and villo again


That's what they look like to me as well! :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 25, 2008)

And all blooming at the same time!


----------



## Kevin (Aug 25, 2008)

Very nice! That last one looks a lot like gratrixianum, although without the spots on the dorsal - does that automatically mean it is not gratrixianum?


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 26, 2008)

I've seen an alba one but never a spotless one!


----------



## Kevin (Aug 27, 2008)

So, are you saying it is villosum, then? It looks like the only difference between the two is the spots.


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 28, 2008)

Kevin,
I'm saying, from left to right, the 2nd pic and 5th pic are villosum until proven otherwise.


----------

